# Besoin d'aide.



## Datchetfao (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ceci est mon premier post sur ce forum et j'ai un gros dilemme , ce post sera probablement assez long donc pardonnez moi  (Je doute avoir bien choisi la bonne section )
Voila depuis toujours je suis sous Windows (Ce forum n'est pas vraiment le meilleur pour parler de cet OS je sais) et je suis un jeune programmeur (C - C++ - .NET - Python - C# - Java sont mes langages de programmations) et il y a quelques jours j'ai parlé à un expert en informatique (Quelqu'un avec vraiment beaucoup d'expérience) et nous parlions puis le sujet a dévié sur quel meilleur OS pour programmer j'ai toujours vanté Windows pour cette utilisation mais il avait de très bon arguments qui m'ont amené à vous écrire : 
D'un coté il y a Windows qui est évidemment le plus recommandé pour le C# et .NET 
mais d'un autre coté on peut , sur Mac , faire un Dual Boot tout à fait légal pour avoir Windows alors que le contraire n'est pas possible. (Sauf Hackintosh mais bon...)
sur Mac on peut faire du Swift/Objective-C pour programmation iOS et l'iPhone est un téléphone très vendu donc beaucoup de personne en ont un(Merci la logique ) ce qui est donc plus intéressant car sur Mac on peut faire iPhone/Android et sur Windows on peut faire Windows Phone/Android , sachant que le Windows Phone a très peu d'utilisateur c'est le Mac qui l'emporte ici. Puis paraît-il que le "meilleur" IDE se trouve sur Mac il me semble que c'est TextMate le nom bien que je ne pense pas qu'il puisse avoir un meilleur IDE que ce soit sur Windows ou Mac. Et puis il y a quelque petits trucs que je n'aime pas sur Windows c'est déjà un peu (le mien est assez rapide mais bon) sa lenteur c'est pas alarmant mais bon ça serait sympa que ça aille un peu plus vite, deuxièmement le bruit (le mien ne fait pas un bruit au point que cela dérange) je n'ai pour l'instant jamais vu un Mac faisant du bruit. Mais j'ai quand même pleins de problèmes : J'ai toujours revendiqué que Windows était meilleur (pas la peine de répondre sur ça ou d'insulter ) partout dans mon entourage et il y a quelques années le simple fait que un jour je passerai sur Mac aurait été impensable à un point énorme. De plus tout mon univers informatique a toujours été basé sur Windows , je possède également un Windows Phone et possédais une Microsoft Surface. Je n'y connais strictement rien à Apple et c'est pour un moi changement vraiment radical qui bouleverse tout ce que j'ai appris au fur et a mesure des années. Je ne sais pas j'ai toujours éprouvé une "désattirance" envers Mac , ou peut-être était-ce un désattirance envers ses utilisateurs ; tout ceux de mon entourage sont juste des Fanboy d'Apple qui achète leurs produits dès qu'il sorte juste pour dire "Regardez j'ai le nouvel iPhone" et ceux qui achètent les derniers Mac , iMac uniquement pour avoir comme utilisation : Facebook , Twitter, Youtube. Maintenant je me dis que les ordis Mac sont assez bien mais après je pense que je serais vu comme moi je vois tout ceux qui possèdent ces produits : Un pigeon qui dépense plus d'un millier d'euro juste pour montrer qu'il possède un ordi à la pomme. Je rappelle que ceci n'est pas du tout une critique contre Mac car d'après vos réponses (Si j'en ai , j'espère ) j'achèterai moi même un Mac , mais je voudrais aussi rappeler que ce n'est pas du tout mon univers et que pour moi dans ma tête l'achat d'un Mac appliquerait aussi l'achat d'un iPhone , iPad , etc... Ce qui fait un sacré paquet d'argent dépensé et que je ressemblerai plus à un type qui essaye de se la jouer avec des produits comme ça (ce que je ne veux absolument pas être). Voila merci, en espérant avoir des réponses pour m'aider dans mon dilemme absolu


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2014)

bienvenue

des réponses à quoi?
car... il n'y a aucune question
(zero, rien)


(et uniquement 3 " à la ligne " dans le pavé)

-
*si* c'est pour des conseils  achats 
il y a masses de sujets dans  la section dédiée
(ne pas recréer)

c'est là





> *Switch et conseils d'achats* 			(96 visiteur(s))
> Vous passez du PC au Mac. Quel Mac choisir et à quel prix ? Où acheter et trouver de l'aide ?


----------



## Datchetfao (15 Décembre 2014)

C'est vrai je me relis et j'avoue que c'est un peu chaud à comprendre ma détresse : devrais-je passer à Mac pour la programmation , Est-ce meilleur que Windows ? Peut-être plus rapide pour certaines choses ?


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2014)

Datchetfao a dit:


> C'est vrai je me relis et j'avoue que c'est un peu chaud à comprendre ma détresse : devrais-je passer à Mac pour la programmation , Est-ce meilleur que Windows ? Peut-être plus rapide pour certaines choses ?



Non, ça serait con que tu passes pour un pigeon qui veut se la péter.
Moi non plus je ne critique pas Mac, ni même ses utilisateurs. )))


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2014)

Datchetfao a dit:


> C'est vrai je me relis et j'avoue que c'est un peu chaud à comprendre ma détresse : devrais-je passer à Mac pour la programmation , Est-ce meilleur que Windows ? Peut-être plus rapide pour certaines choses ?



Ah ben là c'est plus clair

ceci dit
tu disposes de 4 heures pour éditer
(après c'est plus possible)

ou Re -écrire en réponse

et je conseillerai de changer le titre
 pile le genre de titre à eviter , car non descriptif, d'ailleurs c'est souvent pris comme exemple à éviter
 en general on crée un fil sur un forum d'aide pour... avoir de l'aide 

un titre du genre 
windows ou OSX pour développer? dilemme

puis ce que tu voies comme atouts inconvénients
(coté programmation , parce que le vrai faux débat PC mac  y en a des milliers de pages , sans grand intérêt souvent)

puis demande d'avis

et aérer un brin la mise en page

(c'est juste un conseil)


----------



## Larme (16 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fait l'effort de lire, et c'était pas évident vu la présentation.

Avoir un Mac n'oblige pas à passer obligatoirement sur iOS, hein ! Tu devrais très bien pouvoir garder ton Windows Phone. Que tu souhaites changer d'OS mobile, c'est une autre question, mais Android est également intéressant. Note : Je suis développeur d'applications iOS, j'adore ça, mais tu vois que je ne me contente pas de conseiller iOS, je suis ouvert et objectif (tant qu'on ne me demande pas de faire du SAV sur un OS qui n'est pas le mien, chacun ayant son propre appareil personnel). Après, concernant les synchros et autres entre Windows Phone et Mac OS X, c'est peut-être une autre histoire, je ne sais pas quels sont les logiciels disponibles et s'ils sont performant.

Avoir un Mac pour développer, ça peut être très intéressant.

Premier point, y'a de l'Unix dedans, et oh mon dieu, mais faire _ssh id@ip_, ça marche directement dans le _Terminal_. Pas besoin d'utiliser _Putty_ ou autre.

Deuxième point, tu peux soit virtualiser, soit dualbooter. Et ainsi garder en fonction un &#339;il sur les différents univers. Assez utile si tu veux vérifier que ton dév' web est correct sur les différents browsers (on ne pointe pas du doigt IE, mais un peu quand même ). Et cela te permet de développer en C#, et autres .Net, tout en te permettant de pouvoir utiliser les trucs propres à OSX/iOS : Cocoa(Touch), car concrètement, même si Objective-C est utilisable sous Unix il me semble, ne pas avoir Cocoa, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied avant de faire un marathon.
Mais là, on se retrouve à la rubrique Switch et Conseils d'achats. En effet, il te faut connaître tes besoins pour choisir la machine qui va avec. Seras-tu blasé de dualbooter à chaque fois ? Préfèreras-tu utiliser de la virtualisation ? Mais ta config' permettra-t-elle de ne pas ramer en fonction de tes besoins ? Etc.

Troisième point : l'IDE.
C'est un peu biaisé comme conversation. Pour de l'Objective-C/Swift, je conseillerais XCode. Mais si tu préfères utiliser de simples éditeurs de « textes avancés », tu as le choix : TextWrangler, SublimText, Atom (le dernier de GitHub), et pleins d'autres, dont certains multiplateformes. Ensuite, tu as toujours ce truc balèse et lourd d'Eclipse, NetBeans même, etc.
Et via ton dualboot/virtualisation, tu pourras avoir le truc que tu utilises sous Windows (Visual Studio, etc.)

Donc concrètement, choisir un Mac pour développer, c'est plutôt intéressant. Avoir une base Unix tout en ayant un truc friendly user (j'vais m'faire troller par les pure Unix users ), et pouvoir dualbooter/virtualiser facilement, c'est plutôt cool, un beau mariage en somme.
Après, d'un point de vu plus personnel, j'aime bien le design de mes Macs, mais là, ça ne rentre pas en ligne de compte.


----------



## alecail (6 Janvier 2015)

Aussi, sur un forum Mac, les gens te diront toujours de prendre un Mac.


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2015)

alecail a dit:


> Aussi, sur un forum Mac, les gens te diront toujours de prendre un Mac.


:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2015)

alecail a dit:


> Aussi, sur un forum Mac, les gens te diront toujours de prendre un Mac.


c'est là que tu te trompes et lourdement 
pour divers raisons dont
beaucoup de macusers sont AUSSI  avec des PC
ou
sont avec windows sur leur mac
(alors qu'à l'inverse beaucoup  des windoziens ne connaissent pas du tout  les macs)


----------

